# Riley's trainer



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Riley's trainer is finally coming today! I am so excited! Since she is driving so far she is spending 3 hours, more if we are up to it which I doubt. It has taken me over a year to find a behavior trainer who would come to my home! Wish us luck, it will be a BIG day!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck Sherry! We're still a work in progress.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Sending Good Luck Wishes your way. Tell us all about it when you can. 

Riley... you be one your best behavior and learn alot today


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What one of our little ones not ALWAYS on their best behaviour. I think Mommy is just spreading a vicious rumor. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:

Good luck today Sherry.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Good luck today!
:aktion033:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Good luck Sherry! We're still a work in progress.


Debbie, we will need to share notes!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Sending Good Luck Wishes your way. Tell us all about it when you can.
> 
> Riley... you be one your best behavior and learn alot today


Cindy, I'm sure Riley AND Sissy will show out when Charlotte arrives!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Kathleen said:


> Good luck today!
> :aktion033:


Thanks Kathleen!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> What one of our little ones not ALWAYS on their best behaviour. I think Mommy is just spreading a vicious rumor. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Good luck today Sherry.


Walter, Riley thinks he's ALWAYS on his best behavior! It's Mommy and Daay with the problem!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Good luck Sherry. We've been working with our trainer for a couple of months now and 3 sessions--so far some progress. She comes tomorrow. She typically stays 1.5 hours. We'll have to compare notes!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Riley and Sissy's training session went great! Charlotte spent 3 hours with us and we learned so much! She gave us great tools to address the behavior problems we have. Ron and I will be very diligent on this. And yes Kim, we will have to compare notes!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Glad it went well for you. I had a trainer come last week and it was a bit of a disaster, she did give me some things to do, but Penny barked at her pretty much the whole time she was here. I think I will have to try a different one, I have never seen Penny that bad with anyone, ever, she waves her arms around when she talks etc. She said she was trying calming signals to Penny to no avail. Slight improvement towards the end but it really was pretty terrible.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

silverhaven said:


> Glad it went well for you. I had a trainer come last week and it was a bit of a disaster, she did give me some things to do, but Penny barked at her pretty much the whole time she was here. I think I will have to try a different one, I have never seen Penny that bad with anyone, ever, she waves her arms around when she talks etc. She said she was trying calming signals to Penny to no avail. Slight improvement towards the end but it really was pretty terrible.


Charlotte is a dog whisperer for sure! She has studied animal behavior for years. Riley was mesmerized and did everything she wanted him to. It took Sissy a while to warm up to her, but she got there. I wish she didn't live so far away and we could have regular sessions. I am going to take them to some of her training classes so they can be around other dogs and people training.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

sherry said:


> Charlotte is a dog whisperer for sure! She has studied animal behavior for years. Riley was mesmerized and did everything she wanted him to. It took Sissy a while to warm up to her, but she got there. I wish she didn't live so far away and we could have regular sessions. I am going to take them to some of her training classes so they can be around other dogs and people training.


Perfect! I would also love to get to a situation where Penny could do that, but she is a long way away. Lola was totally fine with her. 

Oddly this lady comes highly trained and been doing it for many years, with great reviews, but was surprised how much Penny reacted to her, especially as I had a real estate lady come earlier in the week and she was eating out of her hand and even sitting beside her and running to play fetch with her after about an hour. Guess it comes down to personalities, Penny does hate people waving their arms around though, she barks at that on the TV. I think she thinks they are being violent. LOL.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

sherry said:


> Riley and Sissy's training session went great! Charlotte spent 3 hours with us and we learned so much! She gave us great tools to address the behavior problems we have. Ron and I will be very diligent on this. And yes Kim, we will have to compare notes!


Yay Sherry. Glad that it went great. Maybe you could teach us a thing or two when you get it perfected.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I missed this! So glad your training session went to well. I should probably get a trainer in since crazy Suki has some agression issues....with the tv and only when she doesn't approve of what I'm watching.
I will be looking forward to hearing more about your sessions.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad it went so well.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm happy the training session went well! Dewey has been very good for our trainers, but up to his old tricks when she leaves. He really hasn't shown them how aggressive he can be with Hardy. He's like Eddie Haskell on Leave It To Beaver. So nice to the grownups, but a real bully to the Beaver.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I need a trainer to come train us:blush: I know we are pushovers, Maddie caught on to that very quickly. I think what bothers me most is the barking


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> I missed this! So glad your training session went to well. I should probably get a trainer in since crazy Suki has some agression issues....with the tv and only when she doesn't approve of what I'm watching.
> I will be looking forward to hearing more about your sessions.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'm happy the training session went well! Dewey has been very good for our trainers, but up to his old tricks when she leaves. He really hasn't shown them how aggressive he can be with Hardy. He's like Eddie Haskell on Leave It To Beaver. So nice to the grownups, but a real bully to the Beaver.


Deb, we gave them the day off yesterday so today we will start with the doorbell problem and greeting people! It will take repetitions for sure. Riley threw up twice yesterday from so many treats during training. I worried that he might get sick, but he was fine when he got it all out.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

sherry said:


> Deb, we gave them the day off yesterday so today we will start with the doorbell problem and greeting people! It will take repetitions for sure. Riley threw up twice yesterday from so many treats during training. I worried that he might get sick, but he was fine when he got it all out.


Mine get green beans or small pieces of carrots for training treats. They like them better than store bought treats.


----------

